# I heard a rumor that "Boris: will be back this year!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard that Gemmy will be taking Boris off the shelf for this Season, also heard he will be improved. Option of mic or aux. imput. 

I couldn't get a thing out of gemmy, they wouldn't confirm or deny:googly: .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not as far as I know.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think we'd know at this point. By now, most stores have already ordered their Halloween merchandise, so what is available for this year should be pretty well known. For some stores, I'm sure they've already received their merchandise for the year. But hey, who knows? It'd be cool to see it around again. I think it would certainly cheese off anyone who paid top dollar for it on ebay.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Troy - you probably read that on HalloweenForum

bw1 said


> I have talked to the manufacturer and Boris is supposed to be back this year.
> I will be having lunch with the owner in a couple of weeks and I should be able to see a sample of the new model


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i've never found a talking Boris  I do have a pair of Gemmy connected talking skulls


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Troy - you probably read that on HalloweenForum
> 
> bw1 said


Im that case you better convince him/her to make it happen!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have no idea who that person is Troy but I got very excited when I read it. I'm hoping the rumor is true!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is not. If it were, don't you think I would have posted something of that nature.
Well, since I've sold over 300 units a few years ago.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, jeff you make me laugh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, jeff you make me laugh.


I did? How was that possible??

You're so "serious" well, when you're not sucking down those cooler thingies!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by turtle2778 
LOL, jeff you make me laugh. 


It might be the pantie raid comment under your name?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I want a Boris. Haven't been able to find one in stores so haven't bought it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It hasn't found you either.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It is not. If it were, don't you think I would have posted something of that nature.


Translation: 
No. It wasn't on the Gemmy 2007 products list I got at Transworld


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

but it is on the Gimmee 2007 list of Hauntaholic's.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I have one tried to cut the mic cord to attach a cd player didnt work now the mic wont work either bummed me out


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> I want a Boris. Haven't been able to find one in stores so haven't bought it.


If you're lucky you can find one on ebay but it'll be at an inflated price and NOT "Buy it now".


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Ladynix, I went to a store on tues that had 1 in stock. They also had 3 of the cyber-boris which is the medalic looking model. I asked the manager if they would mail an item and he said that he could. The store is the Halloween Club in Montebello,CA and the phone is 323 726-2226 in case your interested.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I did? How was that possible??
> 
> You're so "serious" well, when you're not sucking down those cooler thingies!


HEY i dont suck...i SIP, glug, guzzle. I never suck, it isnt lady like


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

The Haunter said:


> I have one tried to cut the mic cord to attach a cd player didnt work now the mic wont work either bummed me out


That's what I did, and mine worked fine.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess ill try again


----------

